# mulberry recipes



## hobbyfarmer (Oct 10, 2007)

I have a huge white mulberry tree in my yard and I've never used any of the berries, yet. Normally, we just turn the chickens loose to free range under the tree but it's just over flowing with berries right now and I want to use some them. I've heard of mulberry jam and I'll make some of that this weekend but the recipe only calls for 6 cups of berries and one batch will be plenty of jam for us.

If you have any tried and true mulberry recipes handy, I would really appreciate them!


----------



## Michele of MI (Jul 8, 2009)

You could make a pie.


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

hobbyfarmer said:


> I have a huge white mulberry tree in my yard and I've never used any of the berries, yet. Normally, we just turn the chickens loose to free range under the tree but it's just over flowing with berries right now and I want to use some them. I've heard of mulberry jam and I'll make some of that this weekend but the recipe only calls for 6 cups of berries and one batch will be plenty of jam for us.
> 
> If you have any tried and true mulberry recipes handy, I would really appreciate them!


Here is a link to lots of recipes to check out... 
http://www.justberryrecipes.com/inxmul.html

Hope this is some help for you..


----------



## hobbyfarmer (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you both!


----------

